# My Prize....Barrel Robacks Pontil



## Chuck1188 (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my prize. An iron pontil dr cw robacks stomach bitters in the form of a barrel. Bought it for $10 in an antique store here in east texas. This is the only bottle remotely close to this that I have seen in east texas.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Dec 22, 2009)

Pontil


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 22, 2009)

Chuck,
 That is a fantastic find.  My guess would be $400. 
 I check every antique mall, junk shop, flea market and estate sale I can because sooner or later I'm going to find the bitters collection that the dealer thinks are Wheatons and are really originals.  There might be some historical flasks too.  I have this vision and I just know it's going to happen.  I think I'd have a better chance in the North though than here in Texas.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 22, 2009)

I`d say that bottle is worth close to $1000.00 if it`s got some pink to it.You just don`t see them pontiled very often.


----------



## Chuck1188 (Dec 22, 2009)

jays emporium - i know exactly how you feel. Ive been ready and waiting to stumble upon that hidden collection, maybe one with a national bitters, or a suffolk, etc.

 bottle_head9 - it doesnt have any pink to it...the picture is not that great because it was taken with my cell phone. BUT...other than the one other guy that has a Pontiled Robacks on this forum I have only seen one other one and it was listed on a bottle auction type site and it was valued at $600-700. I know there are more than just the ones that ive seen and heard of I was just giving a reference point.


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2009)

$10! WOW! BEEN WAITING SINCE 1974 FOR A FIND LIKE THAT AT A YARD SALE,FLEA MARKET,ANTIQUE MALL ETC. ON AND ON! STILL WAITING. GREAT BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## Chuck1188 (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha I couldnt believe it when I saw it. 

 On another note....I think its pretty awesome what people are doing on here. When I joined I didnt know how close knit everyone was on here. It is amazing to see that members come together for another member especially when even I find it hard to ask a favor from someone like that. I would truly love to meet every single person on here. Merry Christmas to all.

 Chuck


----------

